# Premier Members



## pineywoods (May 19, 2009)

We are aware that most if not all premier members can't access the site properly and I have sent Brian a PM and I'm sure he will be working on it.


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 19, 2009)

Should be fixed


----------



## pineywoods (May 19, 2009)

Thanks Brian


----------



## grothe (May 19, 2009)

Thanks again Brian....it is workin now!


----------



## txbbqman (May 19, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up guys


----------

